# VRC - Volt Resources



## System (14 March 2011)

Mozambi Coal Limited (MOZ) was formerly known as RTL Corporation Limited (RTL).

http://www.mozambicoal.com

Previous discussion of this company can be found in the RTL thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3609


----------



## springhill (26 July 2012)

*Re: MOZ - Mozambi Coal*

MC - $7.5m
SP - 6.8c
Shares - 115m
Options - 23m
Cash - $2.2m

*Top 5 Shareholders*
Polo Resources Ltd 17.96%
Varuna Pty Ltd 8.98%
Citicorp Nominees 5.83%
Richmond Natural Resources LLC 4.97%
HSBC Custody Nominees 3.04%

*Coal in Mozambique*
 High quality coking coal – approximately CSR 68, Ro Max 1.37, Vol:23%, 10.5% ash
 Cumulative coal seam thicknesses up to 100m
 Compares favourable to Bowen Basin coking coal
 High grade thermal coal fraction (>5,700kcal)

*Songo*
TARGET MINERALISATION: 1.86 to 2.32 Bt
The 25.8km² area could be underlain by Productive Series coal bearing strata with potential to host from 1.8Mt to 2.3Mt per km² per 1m thickness of coal with a thermal coal range of CV from 5,000‐5,600kcal/kg . The Target Mineralisation is represented if the main lower 40‐50m thickness of coal measures is present.
Status
Airborne magnetic and radiometric survey completed. Total of 2,321 line km were completed with lines 100m apart. Data re‐processing underway. 3 drill holes for a total of 1,310 metres of scout drilling completed prior to onset of wet season. No coal samples collected for drilling to date.

*Muturara*
TARGET MINERALISATION: 2.88 to 3.60 Bt
The 40km² area could be underlain by Productive Series coal bearing strata with potential to host from 1.8Mt to 2.3Mt per km² per 1m thickness of coal with a thermal coal range of CV from 5,000‐5,600kcal/kg. The Target Mineralisation is represented if the main lower 40‐50m thickness of coal measures is present.

*Tete West*
TARGET MINERALISATION: 216 to 270 Mt
The 3km² area could be underlain by Productive Series coal bearing strata with potential to host from 1.8Mt to 2.3Mt per km² per 1m thickness of coal with a thermal coal range of CV from 5,000‐5,600kcal/kg . This Target Mineralisation is represented if the main lower 40‐50m thickness of coal measures is present.

*Why MOZ?*
*High Potential Licences - MOZ has three projects with 4.96 to 6.19 billion tonne Target Mineralisation
*Exposure to Mozambique - One of two only pure‐play Mozambican coal explorer on ASX
*Stable Political Environment - Mozambique is a stable multiparty democracy with a strong focus on resources
  sector development
*Premium Coal in Basin - Hard coking coal identified in nearby Rio Tinto project, comparing favourably to the
  Bowen Basin in Australia
*Strong Expected Demand - Annual global coal demand forecast to increase by as much as 53% before 2030
*Large Discoveries in Basin - Over 23 billion tonnes of coal identified in Zambeze Coal Basin
*Existing Infrastructure - Three rail‐to‐port options from 570‐800 km
*Exploration programme underway - Reprocessing drilling and aeromagnetic data from Songo and Muturara
  projects

A massive target for a company with such a small MC, Mozambique may be under recognised with alot of speculative coal activity I am seeing happening in Botswana.
Definately one to keep an eye on.


----------



## springhill (30 July 2012)

*Re: MOZ - Mozambi Coal*

*EXPLORATION UPDATE*

2738L “Songo” Project, Zambeze Coal Basin
As previously reported, the Company is still in the early stages of its exploration programme on the Songo Project. Interpretation of the airborne magnetic and radiometric geophysical survey has now been completed by Salva Resources. This interpretation has revealed that the License covers two new target areas (Figure 3).
• Target 1 – covering the north-east corner is a priority target area of approximately 7.5km² of Lower Karoo (potentially the Productive Series); and
• Target 2 – covering approximately 25km² adjacent to Target 1 is a further target area of potentially shallow Upper Karoo overlying the full sequence target coal seams of the Lower Karoo Productive Series.
Additionally, the interpretation has confirmed that the License covers structurally complex “block faulted” Karoo sediments within the existing 25km² target area situated in the south-east corner of the License.
Given the structural complexity demonstrated by the study, the Company is now planning ground geophysics to assist in targeting areas in the north-east of the License (as a priority) in preparation for drilling in the coming months.

3246L “Muturara” Project, Zambeze Coal Basin
Interpretation of the airborne geophysical survey covering the Muturara Project has been completed and this work has identified significant “block faulting” in the target area situated on the northern portion of the licence. The target zone (Productive Series – Lower Karoo) is still interpreted to be at a significant depth but the block faulting may have lifted some blocks nearer to the surface than originally interpreted.
Additional surface geophysical surveys will now planned prior to any drilling activity.
Mozambi Coal managing director Shiv Madan said “We are pleased with the identification of a new and substantial target area at Songo, which significantly increases the potential for coal discovery at this Project. Additionally, the potential uplift of part of the target Karoo area at Muturara to shallower depths improves the prospects for open pittable coal here also.



Aside from planning for our next steps for the exploration at Songo and Muturara, we continue to progress our discussions and negotiations regarding other potential acquisition in the region.”


----------



## kaerai (25 October 2015)

*Re: MOZ - Mozambi Coal*

This business has changed to graphite and has recently had a bit of action on the share price. I have been doing some recent research after seeing the stock on the Daffy's trading thread.

The stock is in trading halt due to a 'significant' drilling result. I was waiting to enter this share but was waiting for a correction due to its stellar performance in the last couple of months.

If the drilling results are better than last week's announcement suggests, what is a strategy to use to enter this stock. I'm assuming there will be a mad scramble to buy on open, there will be a feeding frenzy then people sale start to sell at some stage during the day to take profits.

The size of the tenements are known and if they know estimated depth and area of the seam of graphite, they apparently already know that the average % of graphite in the ground is 7.5%, the tests have shown the ratio of graphite flake sizes in the ground. 

So if we know approximately how much graphite and it's flake size, and we know the going rate, we can eatimate current value. If we then assumed set up and operating costs from other similar mine start ups, we could then deduct that value, add any capital the business has banked and then divide by the total shares on issue and get a rough guide for share value.

IS this right or is there a big issue in my thinking for a rough estimation?


----------



## System (1 April 2016)

On April 1st, 2016, Mozambi Resources Limited (MOZ) changed its name and ASX code to Volt Resources Limited (VRC).


----------



## pixel (3 March 2017)

very high volume today - but ...
we've seen volume spikes in the past, but none had a supporting effect. Instead, the sp continued to fall away inside the long descending Raff Channel. 
I won't hold this one over the (WA long) weekend.


----------



## greggles (21 January 2019)

Volt Resources launched itself out of its seven month consolidation zone this morning on no news. Just oversold or is there an announcement looming?

VRC currently up 22.73% to 2.7c on volume of more than 4 million shares.


----------



## Smurf1976 (22 January 2019)

Only announcement I'm aware of is in response to the ASX price and volume query and doesn't say anything that wasn't already known.

Noted that total volume for the day was the highest since October and well up on the average.


----------



## greggles (22 January 2019)

A big show of confidence in Volt by its Chairman, Mr Asimwe Kabunga, who has used his own shareholding in Volt as security for a short-term loan to the company.


> *Short Term Funding and Appendix 3Y*





> Tanzanian-focused flake graphite development company Volt Resources Limited (ASX: VRC) (“Volt” or “the Company”) is pleased to advise that it has secured a short-term (6-month) loan facility with a further 6-month extension option providing Volt with A$1.3 million. Importantly, the loan facility will provide added flexibility over the coming months whilst the Company progresses listing approval from the Tanzanian Capital Markets and Securities Authority (“CMSA”) for the issue of the Note prospectus. The loan facility will not be dilutionary to existing shareholders as no equity will be issued during the initial 6-month loan period.
> 
> The loan is secured via a charge over Volt Resources assets and Mr Asimwe Kabunga’s shareholding in Volt.
> 
> ...




I don't think this has anything much to do with the recent share price increase, but since it was announced today I thought I'd just note it in this thread.

VRC currently trading at 2.4c, not far from yesterday's close of 2.5c.


----------



## Tumbarumba (28 January 2019)

I am guessing approval for the $55.9m loan funding for Stage 1 development is "imminent".


----------



## Tumbarumba (29 January 2019)

Tumbarumba said:


> I am guessing approval for the $55.9m loan funding for Stage 1 development is "imminent".



Well, approval was given but at terms so onerous it was rejected by VRC, Must have surprised those who just bought in!


----------



## greggles (15 April 2021)

VRC up 33.3% today on news that they have joined the European Battery Alliance.

This is the same announcement that set RNU off in late February and gives VRC some real credibility in the industry, as well as access to the European market and finance.

The proposed acquisition of a 70% interest in the ZG Group should be just about finalised by now. 2021 could be a very good year for VRC.


----------



## greggles (19 May 2021)

greggles said:


> The proposed acquisition of a 70% interest in the ZG Group should be just about finalised by now.




VRC announced last Friday that this acquisition is proceeding through to completion and that the transaction is now unconditional. The 70% interest in ZG Group will transform VRC into one of the few ASX listed graphite producers without the usual time and risk related to complete  greenfield project financing, construction, commissioning and ramp up.

The good news continues for VRC and this is being reflected in the share price which is currently 3.7c, effectively having doubled in price in a little more than a month.


----------



## greggles (3 September 2021)

VRC up 12.5% so far this morning. Buy side of the market depth filling up and the sell side thinning out. The company just raised $5.75 million through the placement of 230,000,000 new FPO shares at 2.5c per share, and news is due soon regarding the funding of Volt's Bunyu graphite project in Tanzania.

Lots going on with VRC at the moment. I expect the bullish momentum to continue in the near term.


----------



## frugal.rock (10 February 2022)

ASX ANNOUNCEMENT 
By e-lodgement 
10 February 2022 

Volt Joins Gigafactory Development in United States 

Highlights 

• Volt has signed a Letter of Intent (LOI) with Energy Supply Developers (ESD) to be the battery anode materials supplier for its planned Lithium-ion battery (“LIB”) Gigafactory in the United States.  

• ESD is planning to scale up to 50 gigawatt-hours (GWh) of LIB production in 5 years with the facility expected to commence operations by 2025.  

• ESD facility to be located in the United States Midwest. 

• Volt is in the process of identifying additional locations for downstream graphite processing in the US and Europe.


----------

